# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  برنامج دروس(الشيخ صالح العصيمي)في المسجد النبوي للسنة الدراسية الحالية

## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

برنامج 



دروس *فضيلة الشَّيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حمدٍ العصيميُّ*



في المسجد النَّبويِّ الشَّريف 


*للسَّنة الدِّراسيَّة 1431-1432* 


درسٌ شهريٌّ في يوم خميسٍ 


*جدول* *البرنامج* 



*الخميس الأول* 


*13/11/1431* 
*العصر و المغرب**:* *ثلاثة الأصول و أدلتها* 







*الخميس الثاني* 


*10/1/1432* 
*العصر* *:شروط الصلاة* 




*المغرب* :*القواعد الأربع* 



*الخميس الثالث* 

*17/1**/1432* 
*العصر و**المغرب** :* *تفسير الفاتحة و قصار المفصل* 




*الخميس الرابع* 



*9/2/1432* 
*العصر و المغرب**:** الأربعين النووية* 




*الخميس الخامس* 



*12/4/1432* 
*العصر**و المغرب** : العقيدة الواسطية* 






*الخميس السادس* 


*24/5/1432* 
*العصر و**المغرب** :* *نخبة الفِكَر* 






*الخميس السابع* 


*9/6/1432* 
*العصر و**المغرب*:*مقدمة أصول التفسير* 




*الخميس الثامن* 



*14/7/1432* 
*العصر**و المغرب :**منظومة القواعد**الفقهية* 




*الخميس التاسع* 




*13/8/1432* 
*العصر و المغرب** :* *المقدمة الآجرامية* 






üمكان الدَّرس: التَّوسعة الغربيَّة أمام الدَّاخل من باب رقم (5). 


üمكان متابعة النِّساء الدَّرس: المصليات الغربيَّة والشرقيَّة.

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

للتذكير

الخميس الثاني 

10/1/1432 
العصر :شروط الصلاة 

المغرب :القواعد الأربع

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المبارك
وأتمنى منك أن تذكرني كل درس 
بارسال رسالة لي
أو رفع الموضوع وشكر الله لك
وحفظ الله شيخنا ونفع بعلمه...

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

الخميس الثالث 

17/1/1432

العصر والمغرب 
تفسير الفاتحة و قصار المفصل

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

*الخميس الرابع*  

*9/2/1432* 

*العصر و المغرب**:** الأربعين النووية*

----------


## أبو البنات

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عمر
للتذكير
نقلا عن الأخ أبي عمر من ملتقى أهل الحديث
*الخميس الخامس 



12/4/1432


العصر و المغرب
في ثلاثة كتب
1- خلاصة تعظيم العلم
2-خلاصة مقدمة أصول التفسير
3- معاني الـفـاتـحة و قـصار المـفـصل




وستوزع الكتب بإذن الله في المسجد النبوي عند الباب الثاني عشر ( مكتب التوعية ).
فشكر الله لشيخنا الاهتمام بالعلم وطلابه و العناية بهم .
فنسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يبارك فيه وفي علمه و ماله ووقته وعقبه على ما يبذل من التعليم والعناية بطلاب العلم.*

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

متون وجيزة و تحريرات رشيدة  


برنامج جُمَلُ العِلْم  

في المسجد النَّبويِّ الشَّريف  

*دروسٌ يلقيها فضيلة الشَّيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حمدٍ العصيميُّ* 
للسَّنة الدِّراسيَّة 1432 / درسٌ شهريٌّ في يوم خميسٍ  

*الخميس السادس* 


*24/5/1432* 

*العصر* 
*البيِّنة* 
*في اقتباس العلم والحذق فيه*  
*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ*  
*المغرب* 
*المسائل الأربعينَ*


*عنِ الأئمة الأربعة المُتَّبعين*

*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ*  

*العشاء* 

*مختصَرٌ*


*في أُصول العقائد الدينيَّة* 

*للعلَّامة عبد الرَّحمن ابن سِعدي* 


*فجر الجمعة* 

*ذَوق الطُّلَّاب* 

*في علم الإعراب* 

*للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ الحِفظيِّ* 







*الخميس السابع* 


*9/6/1432* 



*العصر* 

*القول السَّديد* 

*فيما يجب لله تعالى على العبيد* 

*للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ ابن مانع* 

*المغرب* 
*المُعجَم المُختار*


*من الأحاديث النَّبويَّة القِصار*


*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ* 


*العشاء* 

*القَريض المُبدَع*


*نظم القواعد الأربع*


*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ* 


*فجر الجمعة* 

*التَّعريفات الشَّرعيَّة* 

*للأحكام الخمسة الأُصوليَّة*


*للعلَّامة عبدِ الله أبا بُطين* 







*الخميس الثامن* 


*14/7/1432* 



*العصر* 

*معاني الفاتحة*


*وقِصَار المفصَّل*


*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ* 

*المغرب* 
*إلهام المُغيث*


*في مصطلح الحديث*


*للشَّيخ عبد الرَّحمن المُلَّا* 


*العشاء* 

*الطُّرْفة السَّنيَّة*


*في القواعد الفقهيَّة*


*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ* 


*فجر الجمعة* 

*خلاصة مقدِّمة*


*أُصول التَّفسير*


*للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ* 








مكان الدَّرس: التَّوسعة الغربيَّة أمام الدَّاخل من باب رقم (5).  


مكان متابعة النِّساء الدَّرس: المصليات الغربيَّة والشرقيَّة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هنيئاً لكم ... وفقنا الله وإياكم

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

آمين وإياك

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

وستوزع الكتب بإذن الله في المسجد النبوي عند الباب الثاني عشر من داخل المسجد ( مكتب التوعية الإسلامية ) بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة.
فشكر الله لشيخنا الاهتمام بالعلم وطلابه و العناية بهم .
فنسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يبارك فيه وفي علمه و ماله ووقته وعقبه على ما يبذل من التعليم والعناية بطلاب العلم.

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


وإيـاك

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

حصل تعديل في الجدول 
الخميس السادس 


24/5/1432 

العصر 
البيِّنة 
في اقتباس العلم والحذق فيه 
و 
القَريض المُبدَع 
نظم القواعد الأربع  
للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ  
المغرب 

مختصَرٌ 

في أُصول العقائد الدينيَّة 

للعلَّامة عبد الرَّحمن ابن سِعدي 


العشاء 

المُعجَم المُختار 

من الأحاديث النَّبويَّة القِصار 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 


فجر الجمعة 
المسائل الأربعينَ 

عنِ الأئمة الأربعة المُتَّبعين 
للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ   





الخميس السابع 


9/6/1432 



العصر 

القول السَّديد 

فيما يجب لله تعالى على العبيد 

للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ ابن مانع 
و
الطُّرْفة السَّنيَّة 

في القواعد الفقهيَّة 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 


المغرب

ذَوق الطُّلَّاب 

في علم الإعراب 

للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ الحِفظيِّ 





العشاء
التَّعريفات الشَّرعيَّة 

للأحكام الخمسة الأُصوليَّة 

للعلَّامة عبدِ الله أبا بُطين
و
خلاصة مقدِّمة 

أُصول التَّفسير 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 


فجر الجمعة

معاني الفاتحة 

وقِصَار المفصَّل 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 
و
إلهام المُغيث 

في مصطلح الحديث 

للشَّيخ عبد الرَّحمن المُلَّا

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

الخميس السابع 


9/6/1432 



العصر 

القول السَّديد 

فيما يجب لله تعالى على العبيد 

للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ ابن مانع 
و
الطُّرْفة السَّنيَّة 

في القواعد الفقهيَّة 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 


المغرب 
ذَوق الطُّلَّاب 

في علم الإعراب 

للعلَّامة محمَّدٍ الحِفظيِّ 





العشاء
التَّعريفات الشَّرعيَّة 

للأحكام الخمسة الأُصوليَّة 

للعلَّامة عبدِ الله أبا بُطين
و
خلاصة مقدِّمة 

أُصول التَّفسير 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 


فجر الجمعة 
معاني الفاتحة 

وقِصَار المفصَّل 

للشَّيخ صالحٍ بن عبدالله العصيميِّ 
و
إلهام المُغيث 

في مصطلح الحديث 


للشَّيخ عبد الرَّحمن المُلَّا

----------

